# iroko, to seal or not to seal



## sawdustjon (19 Aug 2011)

I am in the early stages of making some garden furniture, I have bought some iroko. I have been told that it does not require any sealer or finish. I am tempted to apply a couple of coats of teak oil or something similar. Can any one please advise me what, if any, finish should be applied as the furniture will be left in the open all year.
Thanks!
john


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (19 Aug 2011)

Teak Oil. Iroko does have a natural resistance to the whether but with a finish it will last longer. Teak oil really brings out the colour in Iroko, its one of my favorite combinations.


----------



## sawdustjon (20 Aug 2011)

Thanks for the tip, I will give teak oil a try on an offcut first. Is it straightforward to apply?
Is it brushed on and wiped off or just left to soak in and re-applied?
Also can any-one recommend a suitable glue for Iroko for exterior work.
Thanks!
John


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (21 Aug 2011)

Brush on and leave the 1st 2 coats then brush on and wipe off the rest. I tend to do 7 coats.

Glue - Titebond III


----------



## sawdustjon (24 Aug 2011)

Thanks for the tip, this I will do. I will buy some Titebond 111 tomorow.
john


----------



## Jonzjob (26 Aug 2011)

If you are making lots of dust it may pay to wear a mask? Iroko is a lovely wod but it gives me hell, sore eyes, nose and skin irritation. Well vented and you should be good.

If you don't oi it then it goes a grey colour and I don't think it looks anywhere as nice. I have a African iron wood bench by our pool that I made several years back and it gets a coat in the spring and again in the autumn. I missed this spring and it has started to go grey so it will need extra in a couple of months  Mind you the sun is very powerful here!

Not today though. Cold (17ºC) and windy!


----------



## sawdustjon (26 Aug 2011)

Thanks for the tip. As for dusty problems as you mentioned, I have taken the advice of replies to my post on the Trend airsheild and have just sent off for one. At £178 it seems like a good investment. Thanks again
john


----------

